# Lost on Yampa Canyon - Cataract oar w/counterbalance



## lucanski (Sep 20, 2009)

Lost on the first day not far in. Black.


----------



## lucanski (Sep 20, 2009)

no luck?


----------



## dbendell (Apr 8, 2012)

Cataract Oars sink, you will never find it, watched 2 sink in Animas last year never to be found, don't get your hopes up....
pop up twice gone gone gone


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

They really sink with the counterbalance.

Did it break an oar tether? What kind?


----------

